# SawStop 10-Inch Contractor saw. It's a complicated relationship.



## dean2336 (Jun 8, 2010)

If we all get away from our bad habits and think about what can happen using power equipment. I have changed my work habits,because I have grandsons that watch me very close when i'm showing them how to operate this equipment.I want them to keep all the parts they were born with. Let's all work safley, not fast.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

StopSaw is a fantastic advance in woodworking technology but I think it has its limitation. Its fantastic for schools and such but kickback scares me a whole lot more than cutting my fingers off.

I'm not saying that id take a kickback over losing a finger. I just think I have a greater chance of kickback occuring over having my fingers present where the blade is spinning.

That being said, I'm sure your saw is awesome and you will have many good years together. Congrats!


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Helpful review, thanks.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

The question should be, what is the guarantee that these type of saw will work and save a finger when the accident happen. so being super careful and developing safe working habit like hundred thousands of woodworkers before who never lost a finger and didn't reply on electronic sensors that could fail at a critical moment.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

There is no guarantee my car brakes or air bags will work, but I'm glad I've got them on my car. The reduction in highway death tolls, despite increased traffic and miles-driven on the highways, shows they work often enough to save more than 10,000 lives a year. I'm glad I have the SawStop saw, too.

When I was a newbie driver, my brother chided me about not wearing seat belts; I scoffed. A few weeks later I took a turn too fast, and found myself sliding across the slick vinyl bench seat into the passenger's side-and ever after I've worn my seat belt. Anyone can make a mistake-and sometimes a machine (or the wood) behaves in unpredictable ways. Even if the saw operator is always cautious, the potential for an accident is there. Since third-party testimony stated that the manufacturing cost for the system is as little as $55, it seems to be an iminently sensible addition at a reasonable cost that will reduce injuries (see Osorio trial testimony, summarized on the FWW site in the interview with Gass).

But I admit I wouldn't mind it if another inventor came up with a different approach and undercut Gass' current monopoly; that would be sweet.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the informative review.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it's fair to say that the value of the brake can't be measured in dollars because a) there's no competition and b) it's a matter of personal judgement.

However, it's clear to me that if you're spending that kind of money, the better value is to go all the way to one of the two higher-end SawStops. There's just not enough price difference to make the contractor model a good value. And, yes, I understand that there are people who have to have the brake, but for whom the extra cost just can't be justified.

Safety is important, but we're talking about a tool here. And the primary qualifier for a tool is how well it works for its intended use. That, too, is a judgement call. I work word as a hobby. The primary return I get is the joy of the process. I like nice tools that don't make me work around limitations which is why I sold a perfectly functional contrator saw to upgrade to a cabinet saw. Others will have different qualifications.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

You are right. You can't place a price on the break because there is nothing to measure it against besides how much you value it. I value the break but think the the price for the contractor saw is a bit heavy compared to it's peers. The PCS line is more in touch with its competition. I have updated the review to reflect this.

"My advice would be to save the extra cash for the 3HP PCS or at the very least the 1.75HP PCS, I think those saws offer a better value and unlike the contractor saw the PCS line seams to be more price competitive with it peers. "


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Great review. Thank you for it.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the informative review.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

This all makes me wonder how much extra it will cost(and passed on to the consumer) to add a 'brake' to one of the $150 bench saws.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I assume you did not BREAK your saw and are referring to the BRAKE in the second part of the review.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I completely agree with the assessment. Even the guys at my woodcraft were recommending against getting it since the price difference with the PCS is so low.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting and you made some good observations about the ability to turn off the safety feature. I equate this to the ability to remove blade guards, riving knives, hold downs, and splitters that are currently available to the consumer on other contractor tablesaws. I noticed a comment regarding the Osoro trial. Gass insists that if Ryobi had used the saw brake, Osoro would still have full use of his digits. What bothers me (and will always bother me about that trial) is that all the safety features were removed prior to using the saw. The SawStop can trip using wet wood which ultimately encourages frugal woodworkers to turn off the feature, which puts the woodworker at risk once more. I am curious if Gass would have felt Osoro deserved the 1.5 million dollars if he had cut himself using a SawStop with the brake disabled and the other safety features removed just like was done on the Ryobi.

David


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Very interesting pointing out the nickle & dime costs of the contractor version. I had considered getting this, but if you have to pay to upgrade every little thing then why bother with this one? After adding everything on, it'd only be a bit more to get the cabinet version - and it's a much nicer version.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you. This is one of the best reviews I've read on LJ.

- JJ


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I love your objectivity and how realistic you are about what this saw is and isn't. A very refreshing review!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wonderful review. If there is such a low price difference for the upper 2 saws I think I would chose one of those. I just work safely, as I like many of us cannot afford the brake system the SawStop offers


----------



## john925 (Jun 1, 2010)

Excellent points. I was debating getting A SS but given all the extra costs I think I would rather spent my money on upgrading dome of my other equipment.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I ended up selling it on Craigs List and picked up a used 3HP Unisaw for $1,200 and do not regret it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Good man.


----------



## SIMO (Feb 9, 2012)

Great.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

im getting a SS and just didnt like the price but I think your right might as well spend the few more 100 and get the best value


----------



## rock_run_bushcraft (Jun 25, 2013)

> If we all get away from our bad habits and think about what can happen using power equipment. I have changed my work habits,because I have grandsons that watch me very close when i m showing them how to operate this equipment.I want them to keep all the parts they were born with. Let s all work safley, not fast.
> 
> - dean2336


What a great idea!


----------

